# New Support Network for Donor Conception



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

https://definingmum.com

This lady ^ has launched her own members only support Network for donor conception. It's called paths to parent hub.
The link is in the above website.

There is an monthly membership fee ,however there is still also plenty of free support and info too in her website,and on her social media page.

The founder Becky ,is a mum to three DE children.

An alternative to DCN .


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

awesome, thanks for sharing


----------

